# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Lindja e femijes se pare "Djale"tradita shqiptare pse gezon familja?

## Letersia 76

Tradita shqiptare lindjen e femijes se pare djale e gjithe familja gezon
mendimi tjeter per nenen femijet jane njelloj qofte djale apo vajze (thote fjala e urte popullore)

----------


## Letersia 76

TE GJITJE JENI TE MIRKPRITUR TE MERRNI PJESE NE KETE TEME !
faliminderit per mirkuptimin!
bye!

----------


## BruNe EmBeL

Pershendetje Letersia,
Jo vetem ne traditen Shqiptare, por ne gjithe boten, nese femija i pare eshte cun, familja gezon, pasi cuni trashigon mbiemrin e asaj familje.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Tironsja

Une per vete nuk do doja vetem te parin djale.A ka mundesi nja 3?  :buzeqeshje: 
Ku ka si çuni.

----------


## KACAKU

Ashtu bravo Tironsja  :shkelje syri:

----------


## gjithcka asgje

ehhhhh 
-une do ta quaja fatkeqesi n.q.s. do ikja nga kjo bote pa i dhuruar jetes nje vajze me te mire se vetja...................
-perseri fatkeqesi do ta quaja nqs  do i ikja nga kjo bote pa i dhuruar jetes nje djale me te mire se babai i tij...........

nuk di pse duhet te jemi kaq strikte ....o djale o bjer e vdis (e vlefshme dhe e anasjellta)
E rendesishme eshte ajo qe thote populli:
Pa femi mos pafsh as hasmin............... e ketu cdo koment eshte i tepert

----------


## Letersia 76

Faliminderit ,brune,kacaku,tironcja,gjithcka asgje !
me te vertete pergjigje interesante apo jo!


Kohe me pare ,shume kohe me pare,ka qene si tradite kanunore n,q,s nusja lind vajze femijen e pare ,ate e linte burri ,dhe ajo shkonte te shtepia e saj.
Ka qene e drejte kjo ?
SI mendoni ??


faliminderit per  mirkuptimin !

----------


## Letersia 76

TIRONCJA THX
Mire e ke ti cunat me mire ,se vajzat fusin shejtonin ne shishe.......hahahahahahaha

bye
take care!

----------


## gjithcka asgje

Letersia 76

mire lol kur vika ne puna me te perzan prej shpije une i them :
"CFARE TE MBJELLESH DO KORRESH"        (flas per ate here... se tani te perzen me lezet prej shpije jo per ksoj shkaqesh koti)

----------


## Letersia 76

GJithcka asgje vajze je ti la (te djegu ty me duket........ po c'ti bejme kanunit te lekes keshtu e ka pas ai...hahahahahah)

----------


## gjithcka asgje

jo une jam cun , po po mbroj vajzat meqe s`po ndihen

----------


## Albo

Nese femija e pare eshte djale, kjo e gezon me shume prinderit dhe gjithe fisin pasi sigurohet vazhdimesia e familjes, mbahet gjalle emri i familjes. Kurse nese femija eshte vajze, ajo do te rritet e do te veje ne punen e vet. Ky mendoj une eshte shpjegimi i asaj qe ju zini ne goje si "tradite". 

Thone qe kur nena eshte me bare me cun, ajo vuan me shume gjate shtatzanise. Me shume vuajtje, me shume gezim kur femija lind dhe e mban ne krahe  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Letersia 76

Faliminderit Albo dhe gjithcka asgje!

Me te vertete pergjigje fantasrike!

bye!

----------


## Letersia 76

Nga ana tjeter djali mendohet se eshte shtylla e shtepise............

Ne kohen e Skenderbeut lindja e djalit ishte lindja e nje nje Luftetari.....

.............te tjerat heren tjeter............

----------


## Estella

Kur une kam lindur babai im ka pire aq shume saqe per dy dite rresht ishte shtrire ne krevat.do te thoni ju pse...........sepse u linda vajze. isha femija e pare ne te gjithe fisin dhe te gjithe kane qare se u bera goc.............dreqi e mori tha mami......


Mbasi kaluan disa muaj u bera pothuajse 1 vit u ngrita ne kembe dhe fillova te flisja pa mbushur as 10 muaj. Asnje nuk me leshonte nga duart pastaj se isha camaroke.

Shume prej tyre sot jane penduar sepse femijet jane njesoj.

----------


## Letersia 76

Faliminderit Estela po e kisha ne kuptimin e tjeter te fales.
Pak e cuditshme ,kujdes me ate 10 muajshen ti ,se po rrezohesh ne kthese ,paske folur ti ne ate moshe hahahahahahahaha

Une jam djale po mamaja ime kishte deshire ta kishte nje vajze se ne jena tre djem!

Mamaja ime thoshhte vajza eshte lezeti i shtepise
dhe djali eshte...............

take care!

----------


## skerdi

> _Postuar më parë nga gjithcka asgje_ 
> *ehhhhh 
> -une do ta quaja fatkeqesi n.q.s. do ikja nga kjo bote pa i dhuruar jetes nje vajze me te mire se vetja...................
> -perseri fatkeqesi do ta quaja nqs  do i ikja nga kjo bote pa i dhuruar jetes nje djale me te mire se babai i tij...........
> 
> nuk di pse duhet te jemi kaq strikte ....o djale o bjer e vdis (e vlefshme dhe e anasjellta)
> E rendesishme eshte ajo qe thote populli:
> Pa femi mos pafsh as hasmin............... e ketu cdo koment eshte i tepert*


Te  pershendes

----------


## gjithcka asgje

flm skerdi

----------


## ornament

Une do ti pergjigjem pyetjes pa kthese. Pse gezon bota (prinderit) tu linde djale. Sepse cilesimi "kurve" eshte sharje, ndersa "kurvar" lavderim.

ps, ka dhe aresye te tjera te dores dyte, shkencore, ekonomiko-politiko-ushtarake, etj. Psh ajo e llojit ekonomik, nje vajze kushton me shtrenjte, vetem breke do te pakten 12 pale, ndersa çunin me nje pale te zeza (nganjehere pa to), e nxjerr me lujt ne obor. Prandaj ne zonat e veshtira nuset i shesin, si duket te rekuperojne nje pjese te harxhimeve.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Letersia 76

Famiminderit te gjitheve !
ornament se kisha llafin ne ate kuptim qe e more ti ,por m.gj.th
me pelqeu sugjerimi juaj 
take care !
bye!

----------

